# Cottony hair?



## Spoiledbella (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys so bellas hair is sometimes so hard to brush. is it normal for her hair to be this puffy? What can i apply to help out the situation ?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried a different type of shampoo??? I am sure that there will be others who will add to this thread and will be able to help you out. You little Bella sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Bella's mom 67 (Oct 13, 2016)

oh my gosh, your Bella looks like my Bella when she gets a little longer. I would like to know as well.  I have to keep mine cut short as her 'fluffiness' causes matting which of course we know is not going to go over well at brushing time. I always wondered if it was just a 'defect' in her breeding as some Maltese dogs seems to have naturally long and 'tame' hair. I could be wrong, but my Bella is 'cottony' and I don't think that is 'normal' for a Maltese as my groomer made a comment about it a while back. Most Maltese loose the 'cottony' hair by the time they turn 1 ... mine kept it. Now - I'm not an expert ... that's only what I have been told and I could have been mislead.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

No advice here. But, she is soooo cute!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy has a fairly cottony coat. I keep it cut short but I also find using a good shampoo and conditioner helps let me grow it out a bit.


----------

